# Hull plate rating questions



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok so this topic has probably been addressed by numerous threads in the past but I figure it'd be easier to just ask the question again than to try reading 10,000+ threads for my answer. The question is, how strict are the FWC, USCG, and other LEO's on enforcing hull plate restrictions? I have a J14 Carolina Skiff and some day in the future I will have to replace my little Johnson 25hp tiller...now on the hull plate it states I am rated for a 20hp tiller handle or a 25hp remote, but I will swear on all that I know I have seen the exact same skiff on the ICW rigged out with a 40hp and a center console...I definitely want to go a little bigger when I do get a new motor, maybe a 30hp remote...40hp seems a little too much honestly cause she does fairly well with a 15 year old 25hp, just could use a little more top-end to get around the fishing spots...anyways, I don't want to sink $3000+ into a new or used motor only to have the USCG or someone tell me I have an illegal setup! Any one got some advice on what to do or not to do? Nothing imminent, just seeing what to do in the future...thanks for any info or suggestions in advance all! :thumbup:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*ratings*

when i bought my duracraft it was rated for a 80, and had an 70. I tried to buy a 90, and dealer would not install it and insurance company would not insure it. I called coast guard, and they said they will allow 10 % over rating. I dont know about fla, but in ala they were charging for every hp over rated hp, big fines. This was when i was fishing in ala a few years ago.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I personally have never been checked for motor rating. I've got a 19 ft skiff and when I bought the boat it was 30 horsepower over the rated limit. I haven't stopped in the boat at least 20 times. They usually check safety equipment and fish. That is all at least from my experience. I'm not at all saying thats okay to do.. I will say I get great fuel economy and I never really have to run the motor hard unless I'm fully loaded and the pass is really churned up to where it makes me feel like I'm surfing in. But I don't see you having that issue at all with that size of a boat.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Have been stopped***


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats kind of what I have experienced too...like I said I already have a motor that exceeds the plate rating as it is now and I know that Carolina Skiffs are some of the most durable and buoyant vessels afloat...the boat can handle the extra weight no problem, I would have to assume the low rating is for safety reasons...try taking a hard turn in that little flat bottom boat at 3/4 throttle...better have you emergency shutdown strap on


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Yea, we used to tube on it.. I learned real fast no sharp turns!


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I used to build boats with my Dad years ago. The hull HP rating is for the builder. He would not exceed the rating, but if he sold a boat without a motor, the owner could put whatever he wanted on it. That was 20 years ago. I personally have never had coast guard or anyone else question the HP rating. The people capacity yes. We used to run a 14' V-hull Collins craft with a 50 merc, that was rated for 25. Never had a problem.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

put a 30 on your boat and call it a day. wouldnt think twice.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I was told by FWC that as long as you dont go crazy and try to put a 150 on a jon boat, they really dont care. Just use common sense.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Donut slayer said:


> I was told by FWC that as long as you dont go crazy and try to put a 150 on a jon boat, they really dont care. Just use common sense.


They also dont care when they want to board your boat in 3-4' seas when you are already at your person limit.


----------

